# Agile guitars shipping to europe? How?



## rockr (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi guys,

first of all, I'm from Germany, so SORRY for my very bad English. I've a question and hope you guys can help me out. You all know the Agile guitars from rondomusic.com. I discovered them a couple of months ago and read a lot of reviews, articles ect ect. It came out that Agile guitars are the best you can get for the money. Especially for me, a big LP fan, they have great guitars in stock.

But, as I mentioned before I'm from Germany (EUROPE!). I've talked to Kurt from rondomusic and it came out that the shipping to Germany is possible and it's even not that expensive, about 70$. But there is one big problem. Kurt told me that there is absolutely no warranty on guitars shipped to Europe because if something is broken when I receive the guitar and want to send it back, the shipping costs (tax ect) are too high for rondomusic...

But here is what I've heared (and no clue if its true): I've heard that it is possible to order the guitar with full warranty on another way. There are companys in the US that overtake the warranty and shipping, so rondomusic sends the guitar to that company, and they on the other hand send the guitar to me, with full warranty.... is something similar to that true?

Anyone of you guys know an option like this? Would be great, I want an Agile guitar !!

Thanks for now 

Rockr, Germany.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 25, 2010)

Just so you know, shipping and taxes are different.
I have bought a guitar to a US guy on the Dean forums and here is how it works.

You have the basic guitar price. Say for the sake of simplicity 1000$.
Then you add shipping. I'm doubtful about your 70$, that is likely USPS, a courier like DHL/UPS/Whatever will be 150-200$.

So you're up to 1150.
THEN the guitar arrives in europe and the customs add VAT to the item, including the shipping price. Ooooh 30%. Welcome to a new total of...1495$. Add your bank upcharge for the change for the initial payment, too.

Yup, you've gone from the price of a good quality "import" guitar to the price of an ESP standard new.

Bottom line: importing cheap guitars from the US is not worth it, taxes and shipping included you can get much better for the same price. The only time this is interesting for us euro guys is when you can buy a high end guitar used for much less than its bloated cost new in Europe. My 700$ ESP was a good deal shipping and taxes included considering it sells for 1500&#8364; new in Europe. Ended up paying 850&#8364; as a whole. But a 600-800USD new Agile ? No.


----------



## Demeyes (Feb 25, 2010)

I've never heard of another company covering warranty and shipping on a guitar. That sounds a little bit like a regular dealer but Rondo don't work that way. 


Andromalia said:


> Bottom line: importing cheap guitars from the US is not worth it, taxes and shipping included you can get much better for the same price. The only time this is interesting for us euro guys is when you can buy a high end guitar used for much less than its bloated cost new in Europe. My 700$ ESP was a good deal shipping and taxes included considering it sells for 1500&#8364; new in Europe. Ended up paying 850&#8364; as a whole. But a 600-800USD new Agile ? No.



I disagree. I imported an Agile Intrepid a few months ago and it was totally worth it. I still ended up paying less than &#8364;700 for a brand new 8 string and hardcase. That's pretty cheap as far as I can see, and I payed full import and shipping on the thing. The shipping cost was only $70 or so, and it arrived in a few days after it left the US, which I thought was strange because UPS and co usually charge more like you said, but there was no issue with the shipping.
I've had 4 different guitars across price ranges brought in from the US and they all ended up being significantly cheaper than getting them here.
The biggest issue with getting an Agile would be the lack of warranty in my opinion.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 25, 2010)

Demeyes said:


> I've never heard of another company covering warranty and shipping on a guitar. That sounds a little bit like a regular dealer but Rondo don't work that way.



Yeah I've never heard of that process either, and if such service does exist I'm pretty sure Kurt won't be handing off your guitar to some other company to handle shipping. You could have someone in the US buy it and ship it to you with insurance maybe, but even then you won't have a warranty, it would only cover you if it was broken during shipping.


----------

